# Eternrbond



## janicenlarry (Jul 31, 2003)

Does anybody have any experience with Eternrbond Tape for permanently sealing roof joints on a Class A?


----------



## Gary B (Jul 31, 2003)

Eternrbond

Hi janicenlarry, I have used it to repair tears in rubber roofs and it makes a perament repair, is easy to work with( although once put down there is no easy way to remove it)have not used it for joint sealing. I would tend to think that the self leveling caulks like Dyco C-10 or equivant and Dyco 20/20 would be lot cheaper and work excellent. Maybe someone who has used it for joint sealing can report their results, good luck.    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## WildWillyToo (Aug 1, 2003)

Eternrbond

Janicenlarry

As the service manager for an rv dealership, I've used that product to fix-up the roofs of some of our older trades. It works well on the seams of these roofs, but I think there are better products for use on rubber or composite roofs. (I even used it to seal a stubborn leak around a skylite in my home....3 years without any more leaks)

Be sure of where you want it because, as Gary mentioned, it is very difficult to remove.


----------



## Prowler_Bob (Aug 3, 2003)

Eternrbond

WildWilly
What are some of the "better" options you refer to for rubber roofs?


----------



## WildWillyToo (Aug 4, 2003)

Eternrbond

Hi Prowler_Bob

Well, I like Liquid Roof for repairs on EPDM rubber roofs. There are also several kits with a rubber patch and cement. 
Dicor makes a great lap seal to be used with rubber roofs after installing something like a vent or skylite.


----------



## sophia james (Jul 27, 2016)

RV Liquid Roof Coatings are the unique combination of EPDM liquid rubber that works as a single product on many surfaces. It’s one coat easy application is famous to save energy and time. Money can automatically save by saving both of them.  It creates an attractive waterproof finish and gives a new look.


----------

